# Back to the Basic...



## rockstream (Dec 8, 2006)

Since I've started Hapkido, usually I was said there are about three thousands of Sulki(techniques) in Hapkido from my teachers or seniors.

Although I hold seventh Dan at the moment, frankly speaking, I don't know exactly how many Sulkis I know.

These days when I practice Hapkido with students, I found that some are more concerned with numbers of Sulkis than the depth of each Sulki.

But in their practice, sometimes, it is a little difficult to feel that their Sulkis are really working.  

Not many people can afford times to practice martial arts at Dojang(Dojo, school), as you know. Usually martial arts students have been asked to come to Dojang everyday. But it becomes more difficult even in Korea, nowadays.

That means basic requirements for practicing martial arts become lacking mainly becuase of absolute amount of time.

In Hapkido, as you know, the hand grasping power is so important and basic. But how do you improve that power?    

In my case, I repeat closing and opening my palms with horizontally full-stretched arms at least 100 times at once. 

And I also repeat striking the virtual head with a little heavy sword with jumping step back and forth.

I think I can improve my HKD Sulki efficiency with these exercises and also with more concerning about the basic principles of HKD movements of body.

I exercise almost every day. However, I cannot say I practice Hapkido every day. But also I can not say I don't practice Hapkido every day. 

For example, I cycle at least one hour every day to get my office or just to feel the wind (this time in Seoul, the wind is a little cold.). During that biking, I try to adjust my breathing, like short inhale and long exhale. And in mimd, I connect this breath to Ken-Do or Hapki-Do as possible. And pedaling with the image of jumping in to hit the head with a sword.


Sungbook Bae
Ulji-Kwan HKD Master


----------



## matt.m (Dec 8, 2006)

This is an outstanding post topic.   I only have a 1st dan in Judo and will soon test before a panel for 5th gup HKD and 4th gup TKD but I see where you are going.  My father is 5th dan Moo Sul Kwan HKD and I formally study under GM Charles Hildebrand 7th dan TKD and 5th dan HKD.

We had this same topic brought up in Hapkido lesson last night.  It is too easy to more or less get complacent when doing technique, I don't care if it is basic kicking, son mok soo, eui bok soo, or ke bon soo.

I am a firm believer that there has to be a mental connection each time.  If you cannot visualize yourself along with the kineseology and physiology of the technique then you will not do it correctly.

Mind/Body connection I believe is key.  I used this same principal while in the U.S. Marine Corps every time I would fire a weapon.  I don't care if it was a rifle or pistol.  I would lock my body into position, breath accordingly and see myself hitting the bullseye.  To me practicing technique is no different.


----------



## zDom (Dec 8, 2006)

Great post, Master Bae!

I have practiced that grip-strength drill you described, but not regularly. I think I will add it to my daily or at least weekly routine.

Also, regarding your use of sword strikes to improve sulki: I had been doing the same thing, but with a bokken, for the same reason, I think.

I figured if hapkido has roots in Daito-ryu Aikijujutus, and DRAJJ was an art practiced by samurai for those rare occassions in which they didn't have a sword, then, I reasoned, practicing with a bokken should give me increased wrist and forearm strength for doing hapkido techniques.

You also mentioned your use of visualization. Visualization has been shown in studies to improve performance in a variety of physical skills by helping train the neuro pathways.

Thank you for sharing with us your personal experiences and how they relate to improving hapkido!


----------



## rockstream (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you Matt and  Scott for sharing the same idea!

If you don't mind I'd like to call your name. Please call me SB.

Matt, I was also a Marine, of course, the Korean Marine Corps. I had lots of amphibious operations with USMC then. Shooting drills, too. Back then, our personal fire arms were M1 rifles, yours were M16. We envied you guys then. Our commander required us only good shooting, specially in combat forms, every thing others were tolerated back then. A long, long time ago....

By the way, during that time, I was a Taekwon-Do instructor in my battalion. Actually Taesoo_Do, a former form of TKD. I was a 3rd Dan holder of Jido-Kwan Taesoo-Do, then.

In HKD training, as you also mentioned, hand power is important. If I add one more personal opinion, I start all my movements from a pressure point, called Myung-Moon-Hyul. Literally it means "the door to life", located between the 2nd and the 3rd vertebra.

Almost all the martial artists speak and empasizes Dan-Jeon (locating just below the navel, as you already know). But not many speak of Myung-Moon. Just they are emphasizing the waist-erecting. 

Many Ken-Do masters have good posture, however a few recognize that point. 

In HKD, if you move, centering on that point, your kicks, punches and techniques could reach another dimension, I think.

And I also recognize my HKD is rooted from Daito-Ryu Akijujitsu, even though current HKD has evoled a lot. But no politics, no historical disputes.

Thank you.

Sungbook Bae
Ulji-Kwan HKD Master


*ps. Many times I wished I could speak English better for better discussions. Sorry for that.


----------



## zDom (Dec 9, 2006)

rockstream said:


> *ps. Many times I wished I could speak English better for better discussions. Sorry for that.



SB,

Your English is a lot better than my Korean! The only Korean I know is the name of a few techniques and "Kam Sa-ham ni da." 

I am grateful and honored to have someone of your experience participating in our online discussions!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 10, 2006)

I 2nd that.  GM a lot can be learned just from reading on a little of your training philosophies.


----------

